# Look at my new M Mod



## dknj23 (Feb 8, 2003)

Hi All,
Just picked up my newest mod. No more cheap looking stickers on a $45,000 plus car. This is professionally hand tailored work that was done onto my headrest. I wanted to see what it would look like and this is the sample I got. This one headrest cost me $85.00 so both would be $170.00. If any of you guys are interested let me know and I will see if a group buy can be accommodated as I still need to get the other side done. It took approx a week for this to be completed. This can be done for regular E46 headrest also. :thumbup:


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

Wow! Way cool dude! Count me in if you can drum up a group buy.


----------



## dknj23 (Feb 8, 2003)

m3jlk said:


> Wow! Way cool dude! Count me in if you can drum up a group buy.


M3jlk I sent you a pm.

If anyone wants more info email me at [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## dknj23 (Feb 8, 2003)

new pics on cinnamon that was done this weekend.


----------



## jeffnnj (Feb 6, 2003)

Love it but I have a convertible so I am not sure how difficult it is to remove the headrests. Any ideas??


----------



## dknj23 (Feb 8, 2003)

jeffnnj said:


> Love it but I have a convertible so I am not sure how difficult it is to remove the headrests. Any ideas??


Don't quote me exactly but there are many on other forums that say you can move your headrest to the highest position and then a gentle pull is all it takes. it can be done just don't know the specifics yet


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

I might be interested.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

Imola Ed said:


> I might be interested.


so cool...and soo expensive....hahaha....but too bad your head will cover it everytime you are driving......unless you driving alone....


----------

